# I'm making thousands driving for Lyft



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Anyone who can't do this doesn't care about the community


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Aparently I care about the community more than you. Didn't make a single dime off of them.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Rick rolls


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

You got a $5 tip on a short ride ? Outstanding !! Both of you are working too hard.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

The thread title is misleading.


----------



## himynameis (Feb 9, 2016)

Uber and Lyft are a joke!!


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

PotatoEater said:


> ➡Correction,
> It's the drivers who are the joke.?
> Drivers give U/L the ability to continue.
> 
> ...


Then I would lose the millions I'm making


----------



## Ness777 (May 13, 2019)

Juggalo9er said:


> Anyone who can't do this doesn't care about the community
> View attachment 319751


2.25??? What area are you in???? Thats crazy.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Ness777 said:


> 2.25??? What area are you in???? Thats crazy.


Indianapolis


----------



## maxroyalty1 (Mar 8, 2017)

Juggalo9er said:


> Indianapolis


A gallon of milk is $3.75....


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

maxroyalty1 said:


> A gallon of milk is $3.75....


A gallon of milk is $2.49
Reduced to 0.00$ because of the food stamps I qualify for thanks to Lyft


----------



## maxroyalty1 (Mar 8, 2017)

Juggalo9er said:


> A gallon of milk is $2.49
> Reduced to 0.00$ because of the food stamps I qualify for thanks to Lyft


Why thanks to Lyft? Whats the threshold for food stamps?


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

maxroyalty1 said:


> Why thanks to Lyft? Whats the threshold for food stamps?


I think around 19k for a family of six which I have


----------



## maxroyalty1 (Mar 8, 2017)

Juggalo9er said:


> I think around 19k for a family of six which I have


4 children? Wow that has to be a fortune man I have one and it's difficult because he eats all organic lol


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

maxroyalty1 said:


> 4 children? Wow that has to be a fortune man I have one and it's difficult because he eats all organic lol


I don't know what a condom is


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

kc ub'ing! said:


> The thread title is misleading.


You Sir/Madam, have absolutely zero sense of propriety where a good trollfest shank is concerned....


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Cynergie said:


> You Sir/Madam, have absolutely zero sense of propriety where a good trollfest shank is concerned....


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

In rebuttal to your moot point, I give you this PC version. Which is the more appropriate hypernorm analogy IMO :laugh:


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Cynergie said:


> In rebuttal to your moot point, I give you this :laugh:


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

just pwnd you ass right here :smiles:

(insert LyfUber driver where appropriate)


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Cynergie said:


> just pwnd you ass right here :smiles:
> 
> (insert LyfUber driver where appropriate)


Nah


----------



## 49matrix (Feb 3, 2015)

KK2929 said:


> You got a $5 tip on a short ride ? Outstanding !! Both of you are working too hard.


My local Toyota Dealership/Service place uses Uber to get their customers to and from at no cost to their customer. I get a lot of cash tips from these rides, one lady gave me $20!


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

himynameis said:


> Uber and Lyft are a joke!!


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Cynergie said:


> just pwnd you ass right here :smiles:
> 
> (insert LyfUber driver where appropriate)


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

Juggalo9er said:


> I think around 19k for a family of six which I have


Your poor life choices amuse me. Please tell me more....


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

I know I'm not quite up there with you big dogs yet but just to let you know, I am supporting my fellow drivers????


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Juggalo9er said:


> I don't know what a condom is


You have other options where to put it.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

peteyvavs said:


> You have other options where to put it.


Name one that feels as good

As Lyft that is


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

Juggalo9er said:


> Anyone who can't do this doesn't care about the community
> View attachment 319751


Man your doing it wrong, i made so much $$$ this month, i just biught a new MB paid cash,+ i gave the sales guy a $500 tip, then i put a down payment on a house in the hamptons, + i'm flying to hawaii next week, for a 3 week vacation, i'll be thinking about you? JMO


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

1974toyota said:


> Man your doing it wrong, i made so much $$$ this month, i just biught a new MB paid cash,+ i gave the sales guy a $500 tip, then i put a down payment on a house in the hamptons, + i'm flying to hawaii next week, for a 3 week vacation, i'll be thinking about you? JMO


Thinking about me

But not inviting me

The hate is real


----------



## RideShareJUNKIE (Jun 23, 2017)

49matrix said:


> My local Toyota Dealership/Service place uses Uber to get their customers to and from at no cost to their customer. I get a lot of cash tips from these rides, one lady gave me $20!


One of the local BMW dealers here, use LYFT exclusively through their BMW concierge service. When I have these trips, i make sure to drop the customer off and take the exact same route back to the start point and drop off -Round trip. Sometimes when I have done this the amount I got still did not exceed what the customer (in this case BMW) paid lyft for the trip. LOL. Ive noticed the corporate accounts get Raped by Lyft. Which isnt much of a surprise considering who were talking about here. Stanford university is also a LYFT corporate customer too in certain sectors of their healthcare space.


----------



## WinterFlower (Jul 15, 2019)

kc ub'ing! said:


> The thread title is misleading.


Uber and Lyft are misleading too


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

We all make thousands driving. At $8.00 an hour it just takes forever to do.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

" GO TEAM GO " !

" GO TEAM GO " !



Juggalo9er said:


> Anyone who can't do this doesn't care about the community
> View attachment 319751


" GO TEAM GO " !


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

I was gonna say thousands of miles with little pay lol


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)




----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

Daisey77 said:


>


Gooooooooooooooood Muzak


----------



## Gandler (Jan 27, 2019)

Thousands a year?


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

You sure wont make any in here 
lolligagging about not making any..


----------



## LS_boston (May 23, 2019)

Killin it!


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

I grossed $800 on Lyft so far in July and $2,000 on Uber. Mostly weekend with maybe 8 hours online at home during the week. 

Lyft rides are generally lower value. It wouldn’t make sense for me to ignore Lyft as I’ve only had maybe 4 losing rides. 

It will go back to the $150/weekend winter blues soon enough.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

I've only done $111 on Lyft for the month. LoL and this is full time for me. Thank God Uber and I are getting along right now?


----------



## Pedro Paramo66 (Jan 17, 2018)

Malo hombre


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

NOXDriver said:


> Your poor life choices amuse me. Please tell me more....


I missed this one.,.. Sorry I'll give you the attention you want.....


----------



## Jlynn (Jul 24, 2019)

My life sucks.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Jlynn said:


> My life sucks.
> View attachment 338766


 How is that even possible? Aren't they supposed to pay you first


----------



## Jlynn (Jul 24, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> How is that even possible? Aren't they supposed to pay you first


They're supposed to. The very top number is mine. I made ten cents more than they did. They took over 40%. BS if you ask me. And that discount for the passenger - the company should have to eat that not me.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Jlynn said:


> They're supposed to. The very top number is mine. I made ten cents more than they did. They took over 40%. BS if you ask me. And that discount for the passenger - the company should have to eat that not me.


Oh I totally misread that! LOL I somehow read it as they only charge the passenger $3.33 and they kept the entire amount. I don't know what the hell I was looking at LOL yeah the new Norm seems to be more 40/60 But I've had them take more


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Juggalo9er said:


> Anyone who can't do this doesn't care about the community


All of those 0s. Big money


----------

